

The history behind Schwartz's "praise" of Android using Java - yuhong
http://yro.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2348832&cid=36882124

======
nl
It's true that Sun was pissed, and maybe a bit surprised about how different
Dalvik was but it is misleading to say it was a total surprise.

Google had been putting a lot of effort into the Apache Harmony class
libraries, and most people were expecting them to either use one of the
conventional open source JVM implementations, or perhaps one of their own.

The approach Dalvik took was a big surprise, but no one was surprised that
they weren't using JavaME.

------
rbanffy
The point remains that Java is more relevant today because of Android. In
fact, considering the competitive panorama and how the mobile market is
growing, I'd assume Android is the most important thing that prevents Java
from sliding into irrelevance.

~~~
travem
Android keeps the Java language relevant in mobile space but Java is far from
irrelevant in other types of development such as on the server side or in the
enterprise space.

~~~
rbanffy
Java, the language, is the COBOL of the 21st century. While the JVM is
relevant and will likely remain so, I cannot predict Java language adoption
will increase.

------
shareme
Its half right.. the reason Sun was pissed between Schwartz's blog post and
some time later was that there was some closed door discussions for Sun to
become a partner in completing Android...

It was not about propping up JavaME as Android OS was similar to SajE in
approach as far as putting java at the OS level...and that was vastly
different than what JavaME was doing..

